# 245 new PM's



## Chris (Aug 17, 2007)

I'll go through them on Monday, so if you PM'd me about anything, hang tight please.


----------



## garcia3441 (Aug 17, 2007)

Welcome home!!!


----------



## Chris (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm sitting in the Sydney airport right now actually. My flight home yesterday was delayed so I spent the night here.


----------



## garcia3441 (Aug 17, 2007)

Damn!!! Did you at least get to meet any of the Aussie contingent.


----------



## Chris (Aug 17, 2007)

Nah, worked too much. Saw a couple of cool death metal bands in Sydney last night though.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 18, 2007)

Chris said:


> Nah, worked too much. Saw a couple of cool death metal bands in Sydney last night though.


ooh fun *cuddle*


----------



## Rick (Aug 18, 2007)

Maybe you shouldn't leave us again.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 18, 2007)

zzy:
Yeah...Steve never fixed that...


----------



## yevetz (Aug 18, 2007)

welcome


----------



## Steve (Aug 18, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> zzy:
> Yeah...Steve never fixed that...



zzy:


Yep, works as designed.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 19, 2007)

Chris!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 19, 2007)

What _really_ happened:



```
Welcome, Chris.
You have [I][B]1[/B][/I] new personal message.

From:  Ryan

Subject:  Chris loves the cock.

Body:  :lol:  you love it.
```


----------



## oompa (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## playstopause (Aug 19, 2007)

Ryan said:


> What _really_ happened:


----------

